# Carluccio's - Trafford Centre



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

If ever you are in need of a caffeine hit in this place of shopping doom - head here. Imo it's head and shoulders above the likes of the usual Starbucks and Nero outlets that are the usual suspects in shopping centres. Although saying that, Lavazza have just opened a store in the Orient too and I'm yet to try that place.

Carluccio's also sell all their espresso based drinks for £1 before 12pm every day and there is rarely a a person in the queue. With a Mazzer on the desk and a fresh batch of well steamed milk, it was one of the best Caps I've had from a shopping centre. And to be fair, I feel this place needs some credit over the usual crowd drawls who auto-pilot to the obvious places in need of refreshment.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

in the trafford centre you should really check this guys https://twitter.com/GroundUpTCentre


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> in the trafford centre you should really check this guys https://twitter.com/GroundUpTCentre


Where are they based?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

at the Bus station at the Debenhams end of *traffordcentre*


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Carluccios is one of the few franchised High St chain places where I have enjoyed fairly consistent coffee. Drinking espresso / long black it is one of the few 'chains' where one's tongue isn't immediately cauterised by scalding bitter tar from the cup. OK so their Napoli style has a kick of Robusta in it...... But it's meant to be a nod to southern Italian espresso tradition.

The only other franchise which is generally acceptable to my tastebuds (!!) is Patisserie Valerie but even they can be quite variable from shop to shop. Have to be prepared to fend off the tasty cakes though..... They are quite insistent on being devoured!

Ian


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you sure? I paid £4.50p for two cappas today at 11am











Franks said:


> Carluccio's also sell all their espresso based drinks for £1 before 12pm every day


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Are you sure? I paid £4.50p for two cappas today at 11am


Carluccio's in Spingingfields, Manchester used to the 'cheap coffee to take away' - not doing it at the moment. Their caps are pretty consistent but constrained by the beans they use which are, IMO, over-roasted and give a pretty one dimensional taste profile.


----------

